# EV heat pumps (EV1 historical)



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

I see from Jon Waylon's blog that the original EV1 had a heat pump heating and defrost feature. He correctly noted that it took way too long for the system to get on-line at design temperatures to be practical. It's still a bad idea for EVs in service above the Mason-Dixon line. Now days the new feature of heating and cooling you EV by iphone while still plugged in prior to leaving work/home may be a tipping point in favor of the heat pump climate control (here in the southern United States). In my stitch-bound, page numbered design book I show the blue-flash 2kW/4kW inverter driving both a heat pump window unit and a 120 VAC hydraulic pump. In a separate post I've solicited comments regarding hydro-boost master cylinders. I've been thinking that designing in a 120 VAC power circuit should simplify sub-system parts sourcing and reduce over all complexity/weight for general EV conversion design. Has anyone else attempted this design vector yet?


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

Cheater Heater
for the cold weeks.
Keep one of the safe oil filled AC powered heaters in the back seat, have a timer, iphone or just walk outside and turn it on a few minutes before leaving for work. will keep you warm until your other heater system kicks in.
As _Quiznos_ says ....Mmmm *Toasty.*...


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

You could program the EV-1 in advance to heat or cool while charging, so you would come to a warm or cool car. I rented EV-1s for about 500 miles of driving, and found the heater to be adequate for the 60 degree F temps of Southern California. 


coulombKid said:


> I see from Jon Waylon's blog that the original EV1 had a heat pump heating and defrost feature. He correctly noted that it took way too long for the system to get on-line at design temperatures to be practical. It's still a bad idea for EVs in service above the Mason-Dixon line. Now days the new feature of heating and cooling you EV by iphone while still plugged in prior to leaving work/home may be a tipping point in favor of the heat pump climate control (here in the southern United States). In my stitch-bound, page numbered design book I show the blue-flash 2kW/4kW inverter driving both a heat pump window unit and a 120 VAC hydraulic pump. In a separate post I've solicited comments regarding hydro-boost master cylinders. I've been thinking that designing in a 120 VAC power circuit should simplify sub-system parts sourcing and reduce over all complexity/weight for general EV conversion design. Has anyone else attempted this design vector yet?


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

DavidDymaxion said:


> You could program the EV-1 in advance to heat or cool while charging, so you would come to a warm or cool car. I rented EV-1s for about 500 miles of driving, and found the heater to be adequate for the 60 degree F temps of Southern California.


I Googled small heat pumps and found some that ran on 220 vac but were of the 12,000 BTU size. In the small window units there were several of a smaller size that came with the heat strip installed in the evaporator section. It appears that Blue flash has discontinued their compressor-condenser unit.


----------

